# hauling a round baler



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

Was wondering how far can you/ should you (most importantly) pull a hay baler on the road? How fast can you go? What about joading one up on a lowboy trailer? Best way to load/unload etc? ----Any pointers, tips, suggestions ?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

What kind of baler? Different size of round balers will determine how they are hauled. My new holland 450 pulls fine with a half ton truck. Bigger baler bigger truck. As for speed down the road. I go as fast as i can with out bouncing the truck and baler around. Top speed maybe up to 40 miles but it depends
on how smooth the road is.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I pull my br7060 down the road just like a trailer, but only short trips under 45 mph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I pull mine all the time at 50 mph if the road is good.Vermeer 605 SM.I probably have a extra 1000 lbs in pickup usually.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind about pulling a round baler on the road is that a typical 4x5 round baler probably weighs around 5500 pounds and they do not have brakes. In the right set of circumstances, that kind of weight could push you into a wreck.

As others have stated, I limit myself to short, local runs at lower speeds while pulling a baler.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

All the above and grease the wheel bearings before every trip.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a former neighbor that went between his two places ... 100+ miles down I-30 with his NH round bales. Had Street tires on it ... Highway boys pulled him over because he was going over 25 ... Thats what the SMV sign means on the back of the equipment. Got a ticket. From then on he covered it up.


----------



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

ok guess the distance is just up to me then...guess ill pack a lunch and go for it. The deal about the smv aint cool...that aint cool at all. No wonder why they get a bad name. Should have just told him to take it off....but another story..

Thanks for the replies, now its time to find the right one.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

gradyjohn said:


> I have a former neighbor that went between his two places ... 100+ miles down I-30 with his NH round bales. Had Street tires on it ... Highway boys pulled him over because he was going over 25 ... Thats what the SMV sign means on the back of the equipment. Got a ticket. From then on he covered it up.


Sheesh, I'm sorry but that cop is just a loser. Prolly beats his old lady and kicks his dog, too......


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have done both on my NH BR780A. Pulled it on a pick-up at 50 mph, (it will squat a 1/2 ton the ground, but my 2500HD Duramax doesn't know it is back there). Also haul it occasionally on my drop deck hooked the 8670 NH. Had to modify the dropdeck as it was only 96" deck, added steel plates to make it 102" wide. BUT, the baler measures 120" wide, so I only have half of each tire on the deck. Good thing the tires are 20" wide and it does make bystanders nervous when I go on and off of the trailer.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

We bought a new RBX 563 case baler a few years ago and the dealer made a good enough deal for us to go pick it up we pulled it 420 miles at 55 mph with a one ton. Took the SMV sign off and away we went!


----------

